# inversor de giro motor CC chasquea rele



## blasata (Abr 2, 2010)

hola compañeros, espero que alguno tenga más experiencia y me pueda ayudar:

tengo un motorcito que consume 2.5A, y debo controlar el sentido de giro con dos relés (12V 10A). El esquema que uso para el giro es:


El caso es que el circuito tanto para un giro como para el otro no funciona bien cuando conecto uno de los relés: chasquea la pata N.O. todo el rato. Vamos que la pata N.O. se conecta con la C. pero al momento se desconecta y así muchas veces y muy rápido... Lo raro es que si con la mano muevo el eje del motor, y, digamos, le ayudo a arrancarlo, si engancha la pata del rele bien, no chasquea.

También he probado con un motor más pequeño, y con este los relés se enganchan bien sin ayuda. Sólo chasquea con el motor grande.
Me estoy equivocando en algo?


----------



## jorger (Abr 2, 2010)

Los reles chasquean con el motor grande porque consume demasiada corriente en el momento del arranque.Por eso no te pasa con motores mas chicos.

Un saludo.


----------



## arielfilth (Abr 2, 2010)

El circuito es asi?? o sea, te faltan los diodos, por eso rebota


----------



## compaigne (Abr 2, 2010)

¿Con que estas alimentando el circuito?, si es una fuente de que amperaje,etc.


----------



## blasata (Abr 2, 2010)

hola! gracias por responder: 

- los 12V que se ven son de una fuente de alimentación de un PC.

- los diodos?  ¿te refieres a ponerlos en paralelo con las bobinas como vi aquí ?






, 

ya lo probé: pero de una forma no se activaba la bobina nunca, y de la otra hacia un corto y se calentaba mucho el diodo. Debe ser de otra forma no?


----------



## compaigne (Abr 2, 2010)

El circuito esta bien, yo creo que debes de cambiar tu alimentacion. una fuente que hay en el foro te puden ayudar.

suerte


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 2, 2010)

Ese segundo circuito que posteaste esta muy bien, si el diodo se te esta calentando mucho es que lo onectaste al revez, o si no, estan defectuosos, Compra todos los semiconductores nuevos y trata de nuevo, recuerda que la franja de color gris en el diodo debe de ir a positivo de los 12V.

Otra cosa que puedes hacer es conectar muy cerca del circuito un capacitor de 4,700 uF a 16V, asi la corriente de inicio del motor no te bajara tanto el voltage en la alimentacion, que podria estar causando esa oscilacion de subida y bajada de tension que haria justo lo que esta haciendo el relevador.


----------



## blasata (Abr 3, 2010)

arielfilth dijo:


> El circuito es asi?? o sea, te faltan los diodos, por eso rebota



¿dónde se deben poner los diodos?



luisgrillo dijo:


> Ese segundo circuito que posteaste esta muy bien, si el diodo se te esta calentando mucho es que lo onectaste al revez, o si no, estan defectuosos, Compra todos los semiconductores nuevos y trata de nuevo, recuerda que la franja de color gris en el diodo debe de ir a positivo de los 12V.
> 
> Otra cosa que puedes hacer es conectar muy cerca del circuito un capacitor de 4,700 uF a 16V, asi la corriente de inicio del motor no te bajara tanto el voltage en la alimentacion, que podria estar causando esa oscilacion de subida y bajada de tension que haria justo lo que esta haciendo el relevador.



¿conectar en paralelo con el motor un condensador quieres decir?


----------

